# Italian crew member



## coscom60 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hallo to everybody i'm an ex radioperator i'm employed from 1979 to 1989,on board of italian tanker and cargo vessell, M/C Luigi Galvani ICDJ,M/c Amedeo Avogadro IBHX,M/C STORIONE ICHA,M/N ALBERTO DORMIO IBIZ,M/N MARIA DORMIO IMRJ,M/C APUANA IBHZ,Is there someone that was on board of this ships thank you by Cosimo Cometa


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Cosimo
good luck with your search


----------



## coscom60 (Mar 4, 2011)

gadgee said:


> Hi Cosimo
> good luck with your search


Thank you very much mr. paul J.


----------

